# What are you keeping?



## mats808 (May 7, 2008)

What are people in Hawaii keeping?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi mats808,

It's pretty obvious......quiet! LOL


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

As per my sig. dust. Waiting on my regulator from sumo and my diffuser which is being shipped from Malaysia. Once I do add fish not really sure yet maybe some angels. You starting a new tank or just polling? I'm interested in what others are doing here too.


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

No longer keeper of dust. Proud future owner of an algae farm .


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

Travis.808 said:


> No longer keeper of dust. Proud future owner of an algae farm .


And some blyxa. Lol. Lmk if you need more.


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks man! Lmk if I can ever repay your help! to everyone else on the forums, Nokturnalkid is a true gentleman and has been a real help in my planning stages.


----------



## db8 (Jun 1, 2009)

flora:
3 kinds of stem plants (don't remember the names but really shocked that people here keep track and know the species/scientific name), 
crypt, 
java moss (this is getting too messy)
and the thicker grass (i wanted hair grass  )

fauna:
2 pearl gouramis
2 red/ruby(?) gouramis
3 ottos (was 6 but 3 died :noidea: )
around 10 feeder shrimps(?) from the original 20 (hunted by the fishies)
worms (tiny white ones that i'm trying to get rid of)

planning on redoing the scape after a couple of months, might go iwagumi route with neon tetras and ottos...


----------



## db8 (Jun 1, 2009)

oops not pearl gouramis but blue gouramis lol


----------



## maddog1240 (Nov 5, 2006)

55g.. 260w light.. pressurized co2.. ADA Amazonia substrate..
USED TO have....

FISH:
-2 Turquoise Discus
-2 Pigeon Blood Discus
-2 (full orange w/pink snakeskin lines) Discus (i think their called "Bubble Gum")
-4 Blue Rams
-4 Gold Rams
-6 Bronze Corys
-6 Ottos
and Shrimp..

PLANTS:
-carpet of H.C.
-2 purple crypts (forgot the name)
-Ludwigia Cuba
-Anubias Nana
-and Jungle Vals waving in the back!

....I plan to restart as soon as possible, and willl definately get pictures this time!!! lol.


----------



## b15ser (May 13, 2008)

Plants:
Elatine Triandra
Tonina 'Lago Grande'
Tonina Fluviatilis
all kinds of Anubias and Crypts
Subwassertang
Potamogeton Gayi
HC
Taiwan moss
Ammania Bonsai

Got five planted tanks ranging from 5g to a 60g hex


----------



## maddog1240 (Nov 5, 2006)

Hey, how much for the H.C.?

..and do you have any small, purple crypts? (I think the one I'm looking for is the beckettii or wendtii)


----------



## db8 (Jun 1, 2009)

can anyone tell me what plants i have? i just point and buy and some were given by my co-worker.

best shot i could do to see plants almost clearly...









front shot:









comments for improvement are welcome 
it will probably stay this way for awhile tho.


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

db8 said:


> can anyone tell me what plants i have? i just point and buy and some were given by my co-worker.
> 
> best shot i could do to see plants almost clearly...
> 
> ...


Well back left corner looks like crypt wendtii, probably green. Looks like you have cabomba green on both sides of the tank. The plant to the right of the crypt looks like a ludwigia of some sort, possibly a rotala. Can't really tell from the picture. You got some micro sword for you foreground and can't tell what kind of moss that is by the big rock on the left. Just a suggestion, you might wanna move the diffusor under the power head and let the impellar crush those co2 bubbles even more.


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

Keeping 15 ghost shrimp and 5 otocinclus's (not sure if that's correct) basically my cleaning crew. As soon as the tank is more established I'll be purchasing 1 or 2 pea puffer's to dispatch my crazy snail population. Still haven't decided on fish for the general population looking at possibly some Danios and some other schooling fish not sure if I want to go with cardinals maybe something a little less popular but, I may end up going that way cause they do look nice. More pictures of the tank to come shortly in my "Journal".


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

Travis.808 said:


> Keeping 15 ghost shrimp and 5 otocinclus's (not sure if that's correct) basically my cleaning crew. As soon as the tank is more established I'll be purchasing 1 or 2 pea puffer's to dispatch my crazy snail population. Still haven't decided on fish for the general population looking at possibly some Danios and some other schooling fish not sure if I want to go with cardinals maybe something a little less popular but, I may end up going that way cause they do look nice. More pictures of the tank to come shortly in my "Journal".


I dunno if you seen my thread about my cardinals, but some lemon tetras would look sweet. They school like no tomorrow in my 55. I would say some lemons and some rummynose would look sweet. I wouldn't recommend cardinals and lemons only because I already got that pair going. Lol...


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

Yeah I did a little research and I narrowed it down I'll probably be keeping all or a mixture of these possible tank inhabitants.
Ember Tetra-
Hyphessobrycon Amandae

Mosquito Rasbora-
Boraras Brigittae

Rummy-Nose Tetra-
Hemigrammus Rhodostomus

Rasbora Axelrodi
Sundanio Axelrodi

Glowlight Danio
Danio Choprai
(don't know the scientific name of the last two and it seems they have been categorized differently by others also)

I guess I have a bit more time to contemplate it will probably be decided by the fish stores we have here. Tank is still not ready for much else but the clean up crew for now I am still waiting to add a bushy nose pleco to the mix I've read it's better to get the oto's to get the run of things in the tank first. Plus the albino long finned bnp's are expensive don't want to have a casualty.


----------



## db8 (Jun 1, 2009)

nokturnalkid said:


> Well back left corner looks like crypt wendtii, probably green. Looks like you have cabomba green on both sides of the tank. The plant to the right of the crypt looks like a ludwigia of some sort, possibly a rotala. Can't really tell from the picture. You got some micro sword for you foreground and can't tell what kind of moss that is by the big rock on the left. Just a suggestion, you might wanna move the diffusor under the power head and let the impellar crush those co2 bubbles even more.


thanks! and yep, i moved the diffuser under the powerhead after i took this picture and did my next tank cleaning. the plants on both sides aren't similar. the ones on the left have leaves that look like human fingers and the ones on the right have finer hair-like leaves. and the moss are java moss (only one i know and forgot to mention)


----------



## b15ser (May 13, 2008)

the plant on the left looks like limnophila sessiliflora


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

Tank has fish!! Keeping 9 ember tetras 2 pea puffers (dwarf puffers) 5 otocinclus' 100,000,000 snails and <15 ghost shrimps.

Happy Fourth! :usa2:


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

Hehe, some GDA and some BBA.


----------



## 808aquatics (Sep 26, 2008)

- Breeding pairs w/babies Pelvicachromis pulcher "Kribs"
- SAE
- Bristlenose Plecostomus "Albino Long Fin"
- Discus
- Gourami's
- Rummy Noses
- Signifer Rainbows
- Colony of Cichlids
- One Angry Wife


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

808aquatics said:


> - One Angry Wife


Not keeping one of these...yet.  :rofl:


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

Travis.808 said:


> Not keeping one of these...yet.  :rofl:


Give it time. Lol


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

Flora:
Java Fern 'Philipine'
Bacopa 'Colorata'
Bacopa 'Caroliniana'
Anubias Nana 'Petite'
Mini Pelia
Fissidens Fontanus
Fissidens Zippelianus
Eleocharis Parvula
Ultricularia Graminifolia
Hemianthus Callitrichoides

Fauna:
Peruvian Angels
Cardinal Tetras
Otocinclus Affinis
Synodontis Petricola
Nannostomus Espei
Dario Dario
Boraras Brigittae
Caridina Japonica
RCS
CRS

Live food:
Daphnia Magna
Tubifex


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

:thumbsup:And one "gangsta" pikachu!


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

I posted this in my journal originally no answers thought I'd try here:


Travis.808 said:


> My puffers both died within 2 days of each other. Anyone have any ideas as to what may have happened? 12 ember tetras, 12 chili rasboras, 5 otocinclus,unknown ghost shrimp population, and 100,000 snails are all fine; 2 dead pea puffers not so good. I want to put another couple in but, not before I find out what killed them in the first place. I did read somewhere that they don't like strong currents, is this true? If so maybe I should take the koralia pump out other than that I have no idea what happened.


Anyone have any Ideas? I want to have a snail genocide in my tank not puffer genocide.


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

Travis.808 said:


> I posted this in my journal originally no answers thought I'd try here:
> 
> Anyone have any Ideas? I want to have a snail genocide in my tank not puffer genocide.


Maybe it's the water. I know they prefer softer water. Might also be from the stress of fighting. Or it could of just some bad specimans.


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

Felf808 said:


> Flora:
> Java Fern 'Philipine'
> Bacopa 'Colorata'
> Bacopa 'Caroliniana'
> ...


Hey, do you want another peruvian angel? I kinda want to re-home the bugger. I'm kind of going in a different direction for the tank.


----------



## db8 (Jun 1, 2009)

Travis.808 said:


> I posted this in my journal originally no answers thought I'd try here:
> 
> Anyone have any Ideas? I want to have a snail genocide in my tank not puffer genocide.


2 against a hundred thousand...reminds of the movie 300. maybe the snails were too much lol  j/k

i want a dwarf puffer, too! where can i get it?


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

db8 said:


> 2 against a hundred thousand...reminds of the movie 300.


LOL THIS IS FISH TANK!!!!!

Normally Aquascapes and Kalihi Pets have a plethora of them but, as of 1pm today neither have any. I called them. They said maybe they weren't eating. Stupid friggin puffers. How could you starve to death at a free, all you can eat buffet. I guess with the next pair I have to supplement with some other kinds of food, brine shrimp or worms. Seems like a waste. They are supposed to be the snail assassins, useless.:frusty:


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

Coral Fish in Aiea usually has them.


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

Travis.808 said:


> :thumbsup:And one "gangsta" pikachu!


LOL thanks Travis and btw there are a lot of factors that come into play with pea puffers. How long did you have them? Were their bellies sunken in? What was the LFS feeding them? Did they hover over the same spot repeatedly? What kinds of foods were you feeding them and did they eat any of it? Were they full grown or juveniles? I've had a lot of experience with them(except for breeding) so feel free to PM me. BTW unlike what most people believe, there are other ways to rid your tank of snails...The safest way I know of is to sink and reuse a piece of vegetable(such as a carrot) then scrape the snails off daily until there are no more but make sure that you leave it in there even after you cant see any just incase there are eggs left; the baby snails will latch onto the veggie way before they're sexually mature. I've used this method countless times and it has always worked, however, I keep puffers whenever possible :-D



nokturnalkid said:


> Hey, do you want another peruvian angel? I kinda want to re-home the bugger.  I'm kind of going in a different direction for the tank.


Thanks for the offer but my tank is fully stocked right now. I really wish I could take one more though :'(


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

Felf808 said:


> Thanks for the offer but my tank is fully stocked right now. I really wish I could take one more though :'(


No problem. Maybe I'll post it here when I really figure out what I'm gonna do.


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

Yeah I wanted to put a few angels in my tank but I found out they will get territorial and eat smaller fish ie all of my inhabitants sans oto's.


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

Hey felf, I noticed you are keeping baroras brigittae. Do you keep these with dwarf puffers? If so how did that go any casualties? Today my tank went species only all chili rasboras and I don't think i'll be able to put puffers in now.


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

I currently don't have any puffers but when I did, they never attacked ANY of my other fish if they were purchased as juveniles and matured with those fish(shrimp are another story...) I wouldn't risk putting puffers with your chili rasboras but I've done it with no problems however, I always kept the puffers well-fed.


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

Hey my chili rasboras (bororas brigittae) stay in one spot all day. This doesn't seem healthy and I'm wondering if anyone has any clues as to why this may be happening. I don't want to lose a bunch of fish. I'm really at a loss for what to do. Any insight would be appreciated. Thanks in advance, Travis


----------



## cintamas (Feb 5, 2008)

I've noticed the same behavior with those chili rasboras in the past. Mine would always chill near the filter pipes at the surface. The only time they'd venture off was to eat. I think they prefer staying near the surface in general, so I would make that section of the tank a but more comfy for them. Try adding some floating plants and get that moss-covered manzanita going. I'm sure that if you give them a more 'secure' area to roam, they'll be more apt to explore. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

Hey thanks! That's exactly where they cruise. I'll probably be getting the manzanita in the next couple of weeks. Hopefully that'll fix it.


----------



## cintamas (Feb 5, 2008)

mats808 said:


> What are people in Hawaii keeping?


Hey Aaron,

How are the rainbows doing? Any luck raising fry? You've gotta see what the macs you gave me look like now! The dominant male is GORGEOUS!


----------

